# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Modello INTRASTAT fattura pervenuta in ritardo

## Aleando

Salve,
un mio cliente, per il quale ho già presentato un modello intra I TRIM nei termini, mi ha portato oggi una fattura datata febbraio 2011, quindi di competenza del I TRIM.
Mi chiedevo come mi dovrei comportare?
Reinvio il modello Intrastat I TRIM per intero inserendo la fattura che mi ha portato?
Invio il modello Intrastat I Trim inserendo soltanto la fattura che mi è pervenuta e faccio pagare al mio cliente la sanzione di  51,60?
Invio il modello rettificativo Intra/ter inserendo la fattura che mi ha portato?

----------


## dott.mamo

Devi inviare il modello nuovamente con in più la riga relativa alla nuova fattura.
Non mi è però chiaro se in questo caso va pagata oppure no la sanzione.
Nel caso di omesso invio dell'Intra allora la sanzione è chiaramente applicabile (€ 52), però nel caso di Intra presentato e corretto fuori termine con l'aggiunta di un'operazione, cosa succede? Si deve pagare la sanzione o no?

----------


## Giosuela

Contatta l'Agenzia delle Dogane e/o l'assistenza, spesso sono gentili e ti chiariscono le idee, così non avrai dubbi sul da farsi.

----------


## forstmeier

> Salve,
> un mio cliente, per il quale ho già presentato un modello intra I TRIM nei termini, mi ha portato oggi una fattura datata febbraio 2011, quindi di competenza del I TRIM.
> Mi chiedevo come mi dovrei comportare?
> Reinvio il modello Intrastat I TRIM per intero inserendo la fattura che mi ha portato?
> Invio il modello Intrastat I Trim inserendo soltanto la fattura che mi è pervenuta e faccio pagare al mio cliente la sanzione di  51,60?
> Invio il modello rettificativo Intra/ter inserendo la fattura che mi ha portato?

  Qui la cosa è diversa di quanto presunto e consigliato. Ci sono molti Post che spiegano in modo esaurente la questione.
CERCA: ' fattura ritardo sanzioni Intrastat ' 
1) *La presentazione precedente del Trimestre è definitiva !!!*
2) per variare *una dich. precedente* serve la Rettifica.
3) Purtroppo Lei non indica se trattasi di 'beni' o 'servizi'. (differente raggionamento)
4) Per dichiarare una fattura 'dimenticata' vedi > CERCA.....
5) Senza dire 'di più'.... controlli se nel I TRI ha dichiarato una fattura per la stessa P.Iva dello stesso PARTNER e consideri il punto 2). 
Le soluzioni ci sono sempre. Il problema è la mancanza dei dati/situazione dell'soggetto in questione. 
saluti,

----------


## dott.mamo

In questo thread si dice che non ci sono sanzioni: http://forum.commercialistatelematic...a-ritardo.html

----------


## forstmeier

> In questo thread si dice che non ci sono sanzioni: http://forum.commercialistatelematic...a-ritardo.html

  Salve, 
infatti le risposte ci sono. 
E' la ricerca che viene spesso trascurata, cosa fondamentale con l'uso del computer; altrimenti a che cosa potrebbe servire ?
Iniziare la ricerca da soli è comunque il miglior modo per imparare ciò che non è affatto un optional ma un dovere. 
saluti, 
.

----------


## dott.mamo

Ma questo vale sia per beni che per servizi?

----------


## forstmeier

> Ma questo vale sia per beni che per servizi?

  Il mio intervento specifica e divide beni da servizi per un semplice motivo generale. 
Senza approfondire la questione posso solo dire che i servizi devono essere trattati con più attenzione. E' sufficente mettere il modello Intrastat per i beni accanto al modello per i servizi per rendersi conto della enorme differenza. In sostanza e come descritto più volte per i beni la cosa più importante è l'anno solare; cosa che non può essere spiegato nel dettaglio qui nel forum. 
saluti, 
.

----------

